# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Fav christmas song

## John R

Well its nearly time folks, and as i have had the strero on listening to christmas songs which one's realy make you feel that christmas has arrived  :D
Mine is "Merry Xmas Everybody" by Slade dates back to 1974 but seems to me to be the most played xmas record (was the 70 the best time for xmas songs) coming a close 2nd is Band Aid with "Do They Know Its Christmas"
What do you yanks prefer then ?

----------


## Joann Raytar

My favorite Christmas song would have to be Emerson, Lake and Palmers "I Believe In Father Christmas"

Outside of that I stick to a playlist of Hollywood and Cartoon Christmas songs, with the exception of the Chipmunks.  That includes everything from White Christmas to Santa Claus is coming to town.

----------


## Bev Heishman

My favorite is Oh Come Emanuel by the Manheim Steamrollers.  I love all of their CD's.  My next best favorite is the Halleluah Chorus.

Wishing all of you and yours a very pleasant holiday and a great 2001.

----------


## chip anderson

How bout:  Elvis's Blue Christimas and his
Santa Clause is comin back?

----------


## stephanie

Oh yea do love "blue Christmas" by Elvis. I love "oh Holy Night" because I always think of my dad who sings it every year and it sounds so wonderful. He has a very strong deep voice and no one can capture that song quite like dad does!!! I also like "little drummer boy" by Bing Crosby and David Bowie.
Steph

----------


## Diane

I like almost anything that Manheim Steamrollers play, but their version of Silent Night is extraordinary.

Diane

----------


## Pete Hanlin

I also like _O' Holy Night_ (although it is hard to believe that- when it was first written- it was banned from being performed in sanctuaries because it was too "secular").  My favorite "non-hymn" Christmas song is _I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas_ (especially now that I'm living in Mr. Heat-Miser's territory of perpetual green Christmases...  ;) ).

Pete "where the tree-tops glisten, and children listen..." Hanlin

----------


## EyeManFla

There was snow on the ground in DC this weekend, so that was a nice "White Christmas".
Being a music major, many of the Christmas songs I like many of you probably never heard of. But of all the traditional carols, I have always seemed to favor the "Coventry Carol". OK, call it my leaning to the Dark Side, but there is more meaning packed in that one little song than all the others combined. This song is best heard when done by the King's Singers.
I also like Stan's "It's Hard to be a Jew at Christmas", but that's another story.

[This message has been edited by EyeManFla (edited 12-27-2000).]

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Hey EyeMan!

I actually sang the Coventry Carol as a duet (Soprano and Tenor) in my church's Christmas Program!  I hadn't heard it before and I fell in love with it so much that I sang it 2 weeks later at a home for the elderly with harp accompainment.  It was lovely and I agree with your comments.

Also, my personal fav Christmas song is "Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas" sung by Rolff the dog on the Muppet show.  It tears (or tears) me up to hear that sweet little voice sing that song!

Hope you had a great Christmas!

----------


## JennyP

Ok, we are just entirely too dull on our "Just Conversation" this week.... (no posts for over 34 hours!!!!!)

So I am reviving this thread...lots of new members since Christmas season 2000. Our lab folks are already bringing cds to my workplace, trying to get us into a holiday frame of mind!

What Is Your Favorite Christmas song or carol?  (I know, not everyone celebrates Christmas.... if it is not your holiday, start a second thread about alternative holidays and music!)

My favorite inspirational song (this year anyway) is "Mary Did You Know?" written by Mark Lowry and Buddy Greene, performed by Kenny Rogers and Wynnona Judd. And my favorite that I can actually sing is "Hark The Herald, Angels Sing". 

Wake up, optiboarders; anybody else want to talk about Christmas music this early?

(edited to take out the singing angles and put in "angels"!)  (':D')

----------


## Joann Raytar

JennyP,

You are going to get Christmas music stuck in my head and, trust me, my co-workers are not going to like you for that.  ;)

----------


## Pete Hanlin

And my favorite that I can actually sing is "Hark The Herald, Angles Sing".
Great song!  I also like _Carol of the Bells_ (I think that's what its called, anyway).  You know, the one that goes _"Merrymerrymerrymerry Christmas... ring Christmas bells, merrily ring, tell all the world, Jesus is King..."_

I'll be setting up the tree next week, so I'm ready to get in the mood! :)

----------


## John R

> *Pete Hanlin said:* 
> I'll be setting up the tree next week, so I'm ready to get in the mood! :)


I guess you'll have loads a lights outside as well now Pete....

----------


## lpdeen

My favorite Christmas songs are "Do You Hear What I Hear?" and "The Christmas Song" as sung by Nat King Cole. He just has the most incredible voice!

----------


## Judy Canty

My favorites are "Lo, How a Rose 'Er Blooming"  and when I'm really stressed and need a laugh, "Blue Christmas" by Porky Pig.

----------


## harry a saake

:D My favorite xmas song has always been  THE LITTLE DRUMMER BOY, as from 4th grade up, and all through high school i played drums, and that was one i always got to play, in fact i was so small in school i use to feel like the little drummer boy.

----------


## EyeManFla

I still stand by my original post. However, I have grown quite fond of the song "Somewhere in my memory" from "Home Alone".

----------


## Steve Machol

I love virtually all Christmas music.  My favorites include:

- Do Your Hear What I Hear (Andy Willimas version)
- Little Drummer Boy
- Carole of the Bells
- The entire Nutcracker Suite
- White Christmas (Bing Crosby)

And representing the less than noble aspects of Christmas:

- Father Christmas (The Kinks song was banned by the BBC for telling the story of a department store Santa who is mugged by a gang of spoiled rich kids - for his money, and not any _silly toys_)
- Santa Baby (Eartha Kitt - the original Cat Woman on Batman)
- The Grinch

and of course the indomitable:

- The 12 Days of Christmas (Bob & Doug McKenzie)

----------


## Night Train

I vote for Carole of the Bells and that "Santa" song by Harry Conick Junior.

----------


## sarahr

I love 'silver bells' and 'adeste fidele', and anything else of Bing's really.:)

----------


## PAkev

Not really sure if it's a Christmas carol but is often played this time of year; Dan Folgelberg's Old Ang Sine.  This song always leaves a reminiscing romantic flavor of my younger bygone single days when the Holidays were a good time to connect with old friends who were home for the holidays.

What makes Christmas Carols enjoyable to me is the fact that we only hear them for a season which makes it special compared to all the other pop music bombarding us through out the year.



Kevin

----------


## Diane

I still like Manheim Steamrollers Silent Night, but don't believe that it would feel like Christmas without a little of anything that Bing Crosby sang.  Had to watch my tape of White Christmas last night, and as usual fell asleep before it was over.  Started it too late.

Diane

----------


## Pete Hanlin

I completely forgot about the _Nutcracker Suite_.  Nothing quite says its close to Christmas like hearing that song.  Even my kids stop trying to kill each other and listen when it comes on!

----------


## TReynolds

I'm in the minority, even in my own family, but, my all time favorite is "In the bleak mid-winter". Beautiful story in the words. By the by, I received my best present ever on 11/26. My first granchild, Lilith Rose Powell, joined the family. Harry, I'm starting to see what you spoke of, in a previous post, about how magical being a grandparent is. Happy Holidays to All!!!:D :D :D 


Tim

----------

